# Core i7 2600 + Mini ITX cube? Machbar?



## BigMacGyver (14. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen. Vor einer Weile hatte ich mich schonmal mit einer Frage zu einer Zusammenstellung an euch gewandt. Die aufgetretenen Kühlerprobleme habe ich auch mit eurer Hilfe beseitigt. Jetzt bin ich sozusagen sandy bridge süchtig 
Die Leistung des 2600ers ist der wahnsinn, vor allem beim rendern. Nun möchte ich mir noch ein zweites system mit diesem prozessor basteln, auch zum rendern. Ohne graka und aufgrund der platzeinsparung möglichst kompakt mit nur einer ssd als systemlaufwerk und maximal einer normalen hdd. Mini-ITX ist hier wohl das zauberwort. Aber ist das mit diesem prozessor machbar? Gehäusetechnisch dachte ich an das SilverStone SG05BB-450 oder was vergleichbares. Die lanbox lite von thermaltake hat zwar gute kritiken, erscheint mir aber noch als zu groß. Von zotac gibts auch ein nettes mainboard (ZOTAC H67-ITX WiFi (H67ITX-C-E)). Komme ich bei einem derart kleinen gehäuse an kühlungsgrenzen oder irgendwelche anderen grenzen? Hat jemand erfahrung mit einer ähnlichen kombination gemacht (2600er in mini itx cube)? Lieber auf deibel komm raus alles ins kleine mini-itx gehäuse quetschen oder doch lieber die etwas größere micro atx lanbox lite? Bin auch für empfehlungen z.b. in richtung gehäuse offen.


----------



## p00nage (14. April 2011)

also ich hab nen 2600k in einem Lian Li A05 auf nen m-ATX Board und wenn du mit ihm nicht faltest etc würde es sogar der Boxed schaffen es zu kühlen (Bei mir ist AT Lieferung noch unterwegs, deswegen läuft er mit Turbo auf 3,7Ghz bei 60-65°C) aber da du keine graka montieren willst sollte eig auch nen größerer Kühler aufs itx passen


----------



## Resax (14. April 2011)

oder m itx und eine h50 und schon ist es kühl und leise


----------



## p00nage (14. April 2011)

Resax schrieb:


> oder m itx und eine h50 und schon ist es kühl und leise


 
Wobei so leise find ich die corsair H... garnicht.


----------



## deckard-cain (14. April 2011)

Wenn es ITX sein soll, könntest Du Dir mal das Lian-Li PC-Q08 anschauen, das sieht lüftungstechnisch ganz gut aus.

Wenn es auch etwas größer sein kann, dann vielleicht das Lian-Li V354, was ich auch gerade zusammenbaue mit nem 2600K und ner Antec H2O 620.
Lüftungstechnisch hast Du hier keine Sorgen durch 3 x 120mm und 1 x 140mm ...


----------



## huntertech (14. April 2011)

Ich kann dir zwar zum gehäuse nichts sagen aber das Board kannst du auch gegen das Asus P8H67-I Dekuxe (B3) tauschen. Übertaktungseinstellunen lasen sich da wesentlich besser einstellen als beim Zotac, WLan hats auch (Bluetooth auch), statt dem Display Port hats D-Sub (für ältere Monitore), die Lüftersteuerung ist etwas besser. Nachteile sind, dass du Notebook-Ram verbauen musst und dass die Kühlung etwas schlechter ist, was mit einer guten Gehäusebelüftung (solltet ihr welche finden ^^ ) aber in den Hintergrund rückt.

Also: Wenn du übertakten möchtest (sofern von Kühlung her möglich) und Wert auf viele OC-Einstellungen wählst: Asus. Wenn dir die Boardkühlung und "richtiges" Ram wichtiger sind: Asrock.


----------



## Superwip (14. April 2011)

> Wobei so leise find ich die corsair H... garnicht.



Leiser als der Boxed und kühler als alles andere mit dem Platzbedarf...

Beim OC gibt es ein Problem: alle bisherigen 1155er ITX Boards setzen auf den H67, den H61 oder den Q67 Chipsatz, da es damit nicht möglich ist den CPU Multiplikator zu verändern ist nennenswertes Übertakten damit de-facto unmöglich

Wahrscheinlich kommen zwar irgendwann ITX Boards mit OC tauglichem Z68 Chipsatz, ich würde aber frühestens im Juni damit rechnen


----------



## huntertech (14. April 2011)

Oh, das man mit den H- bzw. Q-Chipsätzen nicht übertakten konnte, wusste ich nicht. Ich dachte, da fehlen nur manche unwichtige Opstionen


----------



## BigMacGyver (18. April 2011)

Also erstmal vielen dank für die hinweise. Ich werde wohl zum Lian Li PC-Q08B greifen. Das gehäuse hat genug platz für festplatten und ne kleine workstation graka wäre später auch noch machbar. Die lüfter wurden in einer review zwar als schwachbrüstig beschrieben, aber ich hoffe mal so lange ich kein grafikmonster wie gtx570 verbaue sollte die kühlung für cpu-only ausreichen. Was meint ihr?

Hier mal meine vorläufige zusammenstellung:

Intel Core i7 2600 boxed (braucht man eigentlich den k wenn man die volle leistung nutzen will oder bezieht sich das einzig und allein auf OC? Wenn ich durch die k version ein leistungsplus haben sollte geb ich die paar mücken gerne aus)
ZOTAC H67-ITX WiFi (H67ITX-C-E)
G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit (F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL, Ripjaws-Serie)
G.Skill Phoenix EVO 2,5" SSD 115 GB
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W

Eventuell verzichte ich auch erstmal auf ne ssd und nehme ne normale festplatte um geld zu sparen (obwohl ich schon ssd verwöhnt bin von meinem anderen sandy system ). Momentan komme ich bei alternate auf 800 euro und eigentlich wollte ich um die 700 euro ausgeben. Habt ihr noch hinweise zu dieser zusammenstellung?


----------



## huntertech (18. April 2011)

k heißt nur, dass der Multiplikator offen ist, also nur für OC. Du kannst den 2600 gegen den 2500 tauschen, für 80€ weniger verlierst du "nur" 100 MHz (die du nicht merken würdest) und die 8 virtuellen kerne, welche aber nur in Anwendungen ein Leistungsplus geben, in Spielen nicht.

Von deiner SSD habe ich noch nichts gehört. Eine, die man aber uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann, ist Diese hier, da weißt du auch, dass du keine mit den langsamen 25nm-Chips kriegst (die hätten ein -A Anhängsel).


----------



## BigMacGyver (18. April 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> k heißt nur, dass der Multiplikator offen ist, also nur für OC. Du kannst den 2600 gegen den 2500 tauschen, für 80€ weniger verlierst du "nur" 100 MHz (die du nicht merken würdest) und die 8 virtuellen kerne, welche aber nur in Anwendungen ein Leistungsplus geben, in Spielen nicht.



Ok, aber dieser Rechner ist auch nicht primär fürs zocken gedacht, sondern eher (eigentlich vor allem, weil ich zum zocken schon zwei andere maschinen hab) zum rendern. Insofern würden doch 100mhz auf jeden kern mehr doch einen nicht unwesentlichen unterschied machen. Und ich hab grad nochmal nachgelesen, dass der k die HD3000 als gpu hat aber der normale nur die HD2000. Erstere dürfte doch dann bei Videokompression schneller sein? Ich will da ehrlich gesagt nicht am falschen ende sparen, zumal ja wie gesagt erstmal keine separate grafikkarte rein soll.


----------



## huntertech (18. April 2011)

Was meinst du mit Videokompression? Die Grafikeinheit wird natürlich nur genutzt, wenn du auch ein Programm hast, welches AMD-GPUs nutzen kann und das sind wirklich nur sehr wenige. Und selbst bei denen: Wenn du mal die CPU-Leistung von den Sandy Bridges (v.a. von den schnelleren wie dem 2500 oder 2600) mit der GPU vergleichst, wird diese wohl kaum sehr viel schneller sein (würde ich mal schätzen). 

Und 100 MHz sind ziemlich wenig. Wenn du eine "k" CPU kaufst, kannst du innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden den Multiplikator anheben und da hast du deine 100 MHz dann auch.


----------



## schlappe89 (18. April 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Leiser als der Boxed und kühler als alles andere mit dem Platzbedarf...
> 
> Beim OC gibt es ein Problem: alle bisherigen 1155er ITX Boards setzen auf den H67, den H61 oder den Q67 Chipsatz, da es damit nicht möglich ist den CPU Multiplikator zu verändern ist nennenswertes Übertakten damit de-facto unmöglich
> 
> Wahrscheinlich kommen zwar irgendwann ITX Boards mit OC tauglichem Z68 Chipsatz, ich würde aber frühestens im Juni damit rechnen


 
Übertakten würde ich bei mini ITX nicht, denn es sind Spannungswandler auf der Mainboardrückseite verbaut die sowieso schon sehr heiß werden.
Die maximale TDP liegt nicht ohne Grund bei 95W.


----------



## huntertech (18. April 2011)

Da das OC ja offensichtlich sowieso ins wasser fällt, würde ich mein Geld sparen und statt dem 2600k den 2500 (ohne k) kaufen, wenn du mit den Leistungseinbußen durch die fehlenden 4 Threads klar kommst. Wenn du aber nicht sehr oft mit vielen großen Dateien arbeitest, solltest du aber ohnehin mit einem 2500 schon genug Leistung haben. Das Plus mit einem 2600k würde ich auf etwa 20-40% schätzen, je nach Anwendung und zu verarbeitenden Dateien (bei kleinen Dateien mit vielen Effekten und Spuren hat die CPU mehr zu tun, bei vielen großen Dateien, wie sie z.B. Fraps ausspuckt, wäre die Belastund der Festplatte größer und der Gewinn durch die vielen Threads wohl geringer).


----------



## schlappe89 (18. April 2011)

ZOTAC - It's time to play! - Motherboards

Also das Zotac Board ist bis 130W TDP freigegeben, inwiefern neue Übertakterboards jetzt auch dafür vorgesehen sind muss man sehen. Jedenfalls hab ich schon einige Berichte und Bilder von durchgebrannten Mosfets bei eben diesen Mini ITX Boards gesehen.

Ich wäre sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## Lyran (18. April 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Videokompression? Die Grafikeinheit wird natürlich nur genutzt, wenn du auch ein Programm hast, welches AMD-GPUs nutzen kann und das sind wirklich nur sehr wenige. Und selbst bei denen: Wenn du mal die CPU-Leistung von den Sandy Bridges (v.a. von den schnelleren wie dem 2500 oder 2600) mit der GPU vergleichst, wird diese wohl kaum sehr viel schneller sein (würde ich mal schätzen).


 
Trotz des ähnlichen Names haben die Intel IGPs HD2000 und HD3000 nichts mit AMD zu tun.



huntertech schrieb:


> Da das OC ja offensichtlich sowieso ins wasser fällt, würde ich mein Geld sparen und statt dem 2600k den 2500 (ohne k) kaufen, wenn du mit den Leistungseinbußen durch die fehlenden 4 Threads klar kommst. Wenn du aber nicht sehr oft mit vielen großen Dateien arbeitest, solltest du aber ohnehin mit einem 2500 schon genug Leistung haben. Das Plus mit einem 2600k würde ich auf etwa 20-40% schätzen, je nach Anwendung und zu verarbeitenden Dateien (bei kleinen Dateien mit vielen Effekten und Spuren hat die CPU mehr zu tun, bei vielen großen Dateien, wie sie z.B. Fraps ausspuckt, wäre die Belastund der Festplatte größer und der Gewinn durch die vielen Threads wohl geringer).



Gerade beim Rendern machen die 4 zusätzlichen Threads sehr viel aus, man sieht an Cinebench sehr gut, wie stark Rendersoftware mit zusätzlichen Kernen skaliert. Deswegen ist es beim Anwendungsgebiet des TEs schon sehr sinnvoll, den 2600 zu nehmen. Ob 2600K oder non-K wäre für mich keine Frage, bei der kleinen Preisdifferenz kann man gleich zum K greifen und sich somit die Option zum OCen offen halten.


----------



## huntertech (18. April 2011)

Hatte ganz vergessen, dass das keine AMDs sind ^^ Aber dann gilt ja noch eher Vorsicht, da hier ja wohl noch weniger Hersteller ihre Programme mit entsprechender Unterstützung ausstatten als bei AMD oder sogar NVidia. 

Du musst aber auch beachten, dass der Cinebench ein synthetischer Benchmark ist: Er legt es rein auf CPU-Auslastung an und ist dankbar für jedes MHz und jeden Thread. Beim Videorendering ist das ja was anderes, da sind Festplatte und Ram ja auch entscheidende Faktoren. Habe vor Kurzem erst den Test gemacht: Habe ich den Speicherort für das zu rendernde Video auf die Festplatte gepackt, wo auch die Quellvideos, war das einige Sekunden langsamer, als wenn ich das Endergebnis auf meine SSD rendern ließ.


----------



## BigMacGyver (19. April 2011)

Oha, viel verwirrung gestiftet. 

Also es geht sowohl um videorendering als auch um 3-d rendering mit 3ds max und ähnlichem. Der 2006K hat sich im übrigen ja auch schon bewährt in meinem anderen system (auch h67 nur halt mit extra graka). Ich glaube den werde ich jetzt auch nehmen. Da halte ich es wie kollege lyran: weil der 2600 zum rendern ziemlich alternativlos daherkommt und der aufpreis zum k eher gering ausfällt greif ich lieber zur flotteren grafikeinheit und der option für späteres OC.

Kühlungstechnisch scheint meine zusammenstellung offenbar in ordnung zu sein, wenn keiner ein veto gegen die combo mini-itx gehäuse / 2600k einlegt. Eine abschließende frage hätte ich noch: Ist es problematisch ein mini-itx board (das von mir ausgewählte zotac) in ein mini-dtx gehäuse (das ausgewählte lian li gehäuse) einzusetzen? Mir gehts da vor allem um die unterscheidung mini-itx/-dtx, was mich bei genauerem hinsehen etwas verwirrt hat. Ich schätze mal wenn der unterschied einen erfolgreichen einbau verhindern würde hättet ihr mich schon gewarnt. 
Trotzdem nur so zur sicherheit und fürs gute gewissen nochmal nachgefragt (hab mit diesem zwergenformat noch keine erfahrung)


----------



## huntertech (19. April 2011)

Auch wir sind nicht allwissend, nicht warnen heißt nicht, dass es gehen muss  Am Besten schaust du mal bei Lian Li nach, ob auch Mini-ITX-Boards in das Gehäuse passen (müsste dann irgendwo bei der Mainboard-Kompatibilität stehen) und mit der Kühlung ist ja nich sooo schwer. Die Corsair-Komplettwasserkühlungen (H60 usw.) sind ja ganz brauchbar, du müsstest nur in Gedanken mal durchgehen, wo dann der Radiator hin soll, der sollte ja möglichst hinter einem Frischluft ansaugenden Gehäuselüfter sitzen.


----------



## BigMacGyver (19. April 2011)

Hab grad nochmal geschaut. Mein gehäuse ist auf deren website sogar als thumbnail beim oberbegriff mini-itx verwendet worden  Kein grund zur sorge also. Hab die zusammenstellung jetzt mal so bestellt abzüglich der ssd.

Wasserkühlung hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor. Hab dabei irgendwie immer das bild eines nassen mainboards vor augen  (keine erfahrung mit sowas und wenn da was schief geht...). Außerdem dürfte die transportfähigkeit damit schon eingeschränkt werden. Mal sehen wie das so läuft nur mit luft. Wenns garnich gehen sollte wird halt das gehäuse zurückgeschickt und ein größeres mit mehr lüftern gekauft. Das gehäuse ist laut den beschreibungen dazu aber durchaus für anspruchsvollere hardware vorgesehen und da bei mir keine wärmeproduzierende graka vorkommt sollte es ausreichen. Mal schaun. Wenn alles zusammengebaut ist geb ich mal rückmeldung.


----------



## huntertech (19. April 2011)

Die WaKüs von Corsair haben mit einer "richtigen" WaKü nicht viel zu tun. Die richtigen musst du warten (auf Verunreinigung und Dichtheit überprüfen, Wasser nachfüllen, ...), die von Corsair nicht. Die setzt du nur auf den prozessor (also den Kühler) und plazierst den bereits fertig befüllten und angeschlossenen Radiator samt Pumpe irgendwo hinter einem Gehäuselüfter. Will mich hie rnicht festlegen, die Pumpe kann auch auf dem CPU-Kühler sitzen, bin mir da nicht sicher. Falsch machen kann man aber eigentlich nichts.


----------



## BigMacGyver (19. April 2011)

Pumpe auf cpu kühler geht eh nicht in dem gehäuse, weil das netzteil ziemlich dicht über dem cpu lüfter sitzt. Ich lass das jetzt mal auf mich zukommen und versuchs mit reiner luftkühlung.


----------



## huntertech (19. April 2011)

Die Pumpe sitzt im CPU-Kühler, der wird nicht höher als man es auf den Bildern sieht 

Aber dann versuch mal, bin gespannt ^^


----------



## BigMacGyver (27. April 2011)

So, mainboard wurde verzögert geliefert und kam erst heute an. Hab alles reibungslos zusammengebaut. Das war mal eine der entspanntesten montagen überhaupt und das trotz vieler schrauben am gehäuse. Das gehäuse ist wirklich gut verarbeitet und der innenraum sehr praktisch aufgebaut. Die Kabel waren nach wie vor das nervigste, trotz kabelmanagement und verzicht auf graka-anschlüsse (weil keine graka verbaut). Der abstand von der rückseite des netzteils zum hauptfestplattenkäfig ist für meinen geschmack etwas arg knapp geraten. Da hätte man ein wenig mehr luft lassen können indem man die käfige etwas weiter nach vorne setzt. Momentan werden die kabel halt am steckerteil arg abgeknickt. Ich weiß, das müssen sie abkönnen aber trotzdem wäre ein halber centimeter mehr nicht zuviel verlang gewesen. Der lüfter vorne hat blaue LEDs... schnickschnack. Verstehe nach wie vor nicht, warum man solchen lichtkram nicht mit nem einfachen knopf zum ausschalten versieht. Wahrscheinlich damit sich alle licht-hasser brav lian-li gehäuselüfter ohne LEDs kaufen  Das sind aber auch die einzigen kritikpunkte am gehäuse. Mainboard ist beeindruckend kompakt und bietet trotzdem alle anschlüsse, die das herz begehrt in ausreichender anzahl. Etwas komisch war allerdings die beigelegte anschlussblende für zusätzliche USB 3.0 ports, die trotz mehreren versuchen nicht ordentlich halten wollte, weil die nicht-festschraubbare seite der blende nirgendwo am gehäuse einrasten kann (und wer will schon usb ports, die nachgeben wenn man was anschließt?). Am mainboard ist das dann auch die einzige kritik. 

Installation von windows 7 und treibern ging auch reibungslos. Einen herz und nieren test konnte ich zwar noch nicht machen, aber ich glaub jetzt schon, dass das ding läuft wie es soll. Es ist also machbar  Der boxed lüfter hat sogar noch relativ viel abstand zum netzteil, welches direkt über dem cpu kühler liegt.

Dazu mal ne frage: Macht es sinn, den oberen lüfter vom netzeil so zu drehen, dass er die abluft vom prozessor ansaugt und damit vielleicht den abtransport der abwärme begünstigt oder röste ich damit nur netzteil/prozessor bei dauerhafter vollauslastung? Momentan holt sich das netzteil die luft über die aussenseite.


----------



## huntertech (27. April 2011)

Müsstest du wohl mal selbst testen. Einfach mal den Prozessor mit Prime95 auslasten (gut 15 Minuten) und Temperatur ablesen, dann NT drehen und nochmal testen. Wenn die CPU-Temperatur nicht mehrere °C absinkt, würde ich das NT die Außenluft ansaugen lassen. Wenn die CPU gleich von 65°C auf 55°C sinkt, wär es ne Möglichkeit


----------



## huntertech (30. April 2011)

Will ja nicht drängeln, aber hast du denn mittlerweile das System ausgelastet? Würd mich mal interessieren, ob die Temps da noch im Rahmen sind


----------



## BigMacGyver (2. Mai 2011)

Ich musste lustigerweise sämtliche tests überspringen, weil der Rechner gleich arbeitsbedingt mit ran musste.
Eine recht aufwändige 3ds max szene hat er im Dauerbetrieb, cpu auslastung fast konstant 100%, von mehreren stunden dann auch ohne probleme (also ohne bluescreens) ausgerechnet. Dabei kam sogar angenehm kühle luft aus dem gehäuse  Diesen "test" hat er also schonmal bestanden.

Mir ist nur eine Sache aufgefallen, nämlich wenn ich lightcache in vray berechnen möchte. Ich will da niemanden mit details langweilen. Mir ist nur im vergleich zu meinem anderen sandy system aufgefallen, dass er ab einer bestimmten light cache größe/qualität nicht rendern will und sich quasi aufhängt (aber ohne fehler oder blue screen, das system wird einfach nur verdammt langsam und der render steht praktisch still). Arbeitsspeicher-technisch sind beide systeme mit 8 GB ausgerüstet, also kann es das nicht sein. Der kleine hat halt weder eine ssd als systemplatte und keine graka (der andere hat ne gtx 570). Liegt das nun an der fehlenden ssd, vielleicht weil das auslagern auf ne normale festplatte zu langsam geht oder eher an der fehlenden graka, weil vielleicht der videospeicher irgendwie mit genutzt wird? Eines von beiden könnte ich mir noch nachbestellen aber für beides ist kein geld mehr da (wenns überhaupt daran liegt).


----------



## huntertech (2. Mai 2011)

Wenn es an der fehlenden SSD liegen würde, würde der PC vermutlich langsamer sein, aber er würde noch was machen. Wenn er wirklich so langsam ist, dass der renderer nicht voran kommt, wirds daran wohl nicht liegen. An der GraKa auch nicht, entweder nutzt der renderer diese oder eben nicht, nicht erst ab einer bestimmten Einstellung. Und da ihr Speicher wesentlich langsamer angebunden ist als der "richtige" Ram, wird dieser auch von keinem Programm oder Bauteil, außer der GPU selbst benutzt.

Vielleicht hast du irgendwas falsch eingestellt (Software oder BIOS) oder der PC überhitzt wirklich und taktet sich runter. Am hilfreichsten wäre eben wirklich ein guter Test (Prime95 oder eben ein Video-Renderer, der mind. 15 Minuten braucht) und die Temperatur dann mit einem Programm wie Core Temp auslesen.


----------



## BigMacGyver (2. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wenn es an der fehlenden SSD liegen würde, würde der PC vermutlich langsamer sein, aber er würde noch was machen.



Genau das ist der fall. Ich glaube nicht, dass es an überhitzung liegt, weil ich die symptome noch von meinen alten workstations mit 1 GB ram kenne. Wenn das bisschen ram voll war haben die sich beim rendern genauso verhalten. Außerdem geht es ja fluffig sobald ich die light cache einstellungen halbiere, auch da ist die cpu bei 100% und nix wird langsamer. Von daher wohl kein hitzeproblem, obwohl ich das nochmal mit den entsprechenden programmen prüfen werde. Ich könnte auch testweise einfach mal die graka aus dem anderen sandy system einsetzen und wenn das phänomen dann trotzdem auftritt, dann liegts wohl entweder an der fehlenden ssd oder falschen bios einstellungen bzw. einem flaschenhals beim mainboard. 

Zwei grakas habe ich mir trotzdem schonmal genauer angeschaut und zwar zwei gtx560 Ti mit 2 GB videospeicher, einmal von point of view und die andere von gainward (phantom). Die scheinen mir am geeignetsten von ihren spezifikationen her. Der videospeicher scheint vor allem nützlich zu sein bei der flüssigen echtzeit viewport darstellung (wenn viele detailierte modelle in der szene sind). Von daher lag mein fokus bei der auswahl darauf. Sollte sich nach meinen tests aber rausstellen, dass die ssd der flaschenhals ist, wird natürlich erst eine ssd angeschafft.


----------



## huntertech (2. Mai 2011)

Sorry, Doppelpost. Siehe nächsten Beitrag


----------



## huntertech (2. Mai 2011)

Geh doch mal in den Taskmanager und lass ihn nochmal mit den großen Light Caches rechnen. Geht der Wert "Zugesichert (MB)" bei "Leistung" über 8000, lagert der PC aus. In dem Falle solltest du keine SSD sondern einfach mehr Ram kaufen, das bringt dir mehr und kostet weniger.

Und wozu eine Grafikkarte? Wenn zum Spielen, reicht in den allermeisten Fällen auch eine 1GB-Karte, solange du:

1. Mit maximal Full-HD spielst
2. Deine Kantenglättung nicht über 8x (MSAA) hinausgeht (SSAA und höhere Modi brauchen viel mehr Speicher)
3. Du keine aufwendigen Texturmods einsetzt

Ausnahmen sind Spiele wie Crysis (1), Metro 2033, ...


PS: Da ich mich auch mit Videoschnitt beschäftige: Was sind diese "Light Vaches" überhaupt? ^^


----------



## BigMacGyver (2. Mai 2011)

Light Cache ist notwendig zur berechnung der global illumination in einer szene. Von daher leider nicht benchmark relevant sondern essenziell zum rendern der szene. Mehr Ram wäre sinnvoll, doch das MB hat nur zwei slots, also einmal dual channel mit zwei modulen ist alles, was geht. Wenn ich zwei 8GB module finden könnte, dann könnte ich sogar die übriggebliebenen beiden 4 GB module in den anderen rechner einsetzen. Sowas scheints aber irgendwie nicht zu geben. Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur der griff zur ssd. Mal schaun was der task manager dazu sagt. Würde mir aber finanziell entgegen kommen, weil ssd zwar teuer ist aber nicht ganz so teuer wie eine neue graka (leider aber teurer als mehr ram, der ja wohl nicht möglich ist wegen den modulen)


----------



## huntertech (2. Mai 2011)

Nein, 8GB-Module gibts noch nicht für den Endkunden. Ist jetzt natürlich ein bisschen ungünstig, eine SSD kommt mit Ram immernoch nicht im Geringsten mit. Aber erstmal warten, was der Test sagt.

Aber was willst du denn in dem Fal mit einer GraKa? Meines Wissens nach kann ihr Speicher nur von der GPU verwendet werden ???


----------



## BigMacGyver (3. Mai 2011)

Naja, so wie ich das verstanden habe wird alles, was in den viewports zu sehen ist, direkt von der graka verarbeitet, also landet im videospeicher. Wenn der nicht langt wird dann höchstwahrscheinlich irgendwohin ausgelagert und ich vermute mal, dass dann der ram angeknabbert wird. Basiert allerdings auf vermutungen meinerseits, weil die gtx570 bei komplexen szenen in der viewportansicht hörbar aktiv wird und in den optionen nvidia treiber angegeben werden, von daher ist die karte jedenfalls nicht ganz untätig. Das hat zwar mit dem rendern direkt nix zu tun, aber wenn bei einem system ohne graka der arbeitsspeicher für die viewportdarstellung draufgeht könnte es also auch durchaus möglich sein, dass eine entlastung des rams durch mehr videospeicher einen gewissen teil des flaschenhalses eliminiert. Wer hierzu mehr weiß möge mich bitte aufklären, denn vielleicht bin ich auch total auf dem holzweg damit. Andererseits müsste ich mich sonst auch fragen, welchen sinn mehrere tausend euro teure workstation grafikkarten haben. Mit dem thema kenne ich mich noch nicht gut genug aus.


----------



## huntertech (3. Mai 2011)

Eine Grafikkarte hat einfach den elementaren Vorteil, dass sie bei massiv parallelen Aufgaben (wie eben auch dem Rendern) um ein vielfaches schneller ist, als ein Prozessor, da kann dieser noch so schnell sein. Und, da hast du schon mal Recht, wenn die Karte bzw. ihr VRam (Ram der GPU) überläuft, geht sie an den Systemspeicher ran ("richtigen Ram"). Andersherum geht das leider nicht, der PC kann also nicht auf die Grafikkarte auslagern.

Soweit, so gut. Jetzt müsstest du dich nur informieren, was genau dein Programm jetzt mit der Grafikkarte tut. Wenn diese das Rendern (wenn auch nur in manchen Einstellungen) unterstützt, also mitrendert oder sogar komplett alleine arbeitet, ist dies (bei richtiger Unterstützung für die GPU) sehr viel schneller als per CPU. Wenn du also googlest oder auf der Herstelelrseite des Programms vorbeischaust, dann achte auf Dinge wie "GPU-Computing" oder "Cuda", das würde dann diese GPU-Unterstützung eben bedeuten. Wenn der Hersteller dazu nichts sagt, wird wohl keine Unterstützung da sein (mit sowas wirbt man eigentlich), dann kommt die Auslastung deiner Karte einfach dadurch, dass sie das aktuelle Bild berechnet.

In einer Workstation ists eben so, dass da Programme zum Einsatz kommen, die die GPUs unterstützen und (siehe oben) so werden dann einfach diese als Rechenherzen verbaut.


----------



## BigMacGyver (13. Juli 2011)

Ich grabe dieses topic mal wieder aus, denn es gibt nach langer zeit des arbeitens nun erstmals massive probleme mit dem system. Aber der Reihe nach. 

Das system an sich hat sich nicht groß verändert und lief auch bis vor einigen tagen problemlos (in der ganzen zeit seit der erstellung dieses themas hat das system gut mehrere wochen dauerrendern unter volllast hinter sich ohne probleme). Eine grafikkarte kam nicht dazu, aber eine ssd (OSC Solid 3, 120gb) vor gut einem monat. Das system nehme ich auch gerne mal mit in die firma und wieder nach hause, weil es viel leistung bietet und auf arbeit nur ranzige imacs stehen. 

Aktuell habe ich sehr oft STOP errors, und zwar immer von der sorte 0x7f, 0x0000008. Im internet steht dazu, dass es ein doppelfehler im kernel ist, verursacht entweder durch irgendein hardwareproblem, ein mainboard problem oder ein ram problem. Heute steigern sich diese fehler ins unendliche. Selbst wenn das system einfach nur windows laufen hat gibt es nach einer weile diesen fehler. Im verdacht hab ich meine zweite festplatte (da sind auch passenderweise meine projektdaten drauf). Meine große sorge ist, dass sie die vielen transporte nicht überstanden hat. Sie macht auch ab und zu mal dumpfe, klackartige geräusche. Weil auf der ssd noch platz frei war hab ich versucht, wichtige daten auf die ssd zu kopieren. Der kopiervorgang scheint aber auch diesen stop fehler zu produzieren, egal ob ich nur teilweise die daten kopiere oder alle auf einmal. Eventuell ist auch die SSD defekt? Ram hab ich mit dem windows 7 tool schon getestet und das hat keine probleme angezeigt. Würde ich also erstmal als fehlerquelle ausschließen. 

Meine frage wäre, kann ein ssd oder festplattenschaden diese spezielle art von stop fehler verursachen? Wenn ich nach hause komme werde ich versuchen, die daten nochmal auf ein externes laufwerk zu kopieren bzw. wenn das nicht geht die platte über esata an einen anderen computer zu hängen um die daten zu retten. Wenn das kopieren auf externe platte reibungslos klappt, dann liegts vielleicht wirklich an der ssd. Hat jemand noch hinweise zu diesem problem?

Edit: noch eine anmerkung dazu. Ich hab mir von seagate ein diagnosetool (seatools) gezogen (die 2. festplatte ist von seagate) und die ersten paar diagnosetests unter "einfache tests" (S.M.A.R.T. Kurzer Festplatten-Selbsttest) liefen problemlos. Beim "einfachen kurztest" kam allerdings sofort der stop-fehler. Naja, ich ahne schon, die platte wirds wohl nicht mehr lange machen.


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2011)

Klingt tatsächlich nach einer sterbenden Festplatte 

Nach der Datensicherung würde ich die in Frage kommende Festplatte ausbauen, und beobachten, ob der Fehler weiterhin auftritt.


----------



## BigMacGyver (14. Juli 2011)

Also die gute nachricht ist, dass ich auf die externe platte alles problemlos und in einem rutsch kopieren konnte. Und eine wirklich schlechte nachricht gibts momentan noch nicht 

Morgen werde ich genau das machen was softy empfiehlt, nämlich die zweite platte ausbauen und schauen, was geht. Vielleicht werde ich auch spaßenshalber mal was auf die ssd von externer platte kopieren. Wer weiß, vielleicht ist doch die ssd schuld an den blue screens of death.


----------

